# Jin Young comments...



## TMA17 (Oct 22, 2017)

..around 23:50 comments on sparring/Ip Man.

Earlier he says boxing is more of a younger man's art.  Not sure why you can't box later in life.  I didn't quite understand that comment.


----------



## Danny T (Oct 22, 2017)

On his Muay Thai, JunFun, Boxing, Shoot fighting being a young man's arts  comment I believe he was talking about needing athleticism for competitive fighting, the shelf live of a highly competitive martial artist's athleticism running out, and having to retire. He even spoke on being able to teach them (young fighters) but to get into the ring with them (spar or fight them) "no...no way!"

Doesn't mean you can't continue to train or even begin training at a older age.


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 22, 2017)

TMA17 said:


> ..around 23:50 comments on sparring/Ip Man.
> 
> Earlier he says boxing is more of a younger man's art.  Not sure why you can't box later in life.  I didn't quite understand that comment.


Yeah it's a pretty stupid comment. Yeah you're probably not really going to fight when you're older but no reason why older people can't train boxing


----------



## drop bear (Oct 22, 2017)

TMA17 said:


> ..around 23:50 comments on sparring/Ip Man.
> 
> Earlier he says boxing is more of a younger man's art.  Not sure why you can't box later in life.  I didn't quite understand that comment.



It is not backed up by any evidence.

I did a thread on this.

the fountain of youth is boxing.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 22, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Yeah it's a pretty stupid comment. Yeah you're probably not really going to fight when you're older but no reason why older people can't train boxing



Masters division.






I have some friends who compete.


----------



## Danny T (Oct 22, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Masters division.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Competing with pros on a high competition level as Young was talking about and the OP referenced?


----------



## drop bear (Oct 24, 2017)

Danny T said:


> Competing with pros on a high competition level as Young was talking about and the OP referenced?



Competing at an amateur level. Which they do take pretty seriously.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 24, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Masters division.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think a lot of times when people make that kind of reference ("___ is a young man's game"), they are referring to the top level. In which case, that's reasonably true of all physical pursuits. Even golfers stop being competitive at the top level (with a couple of notable exceptions) after age 50. I once met a former TKD international competitor (I think he was from Iran, competed in some of the larger tournaments in his day, and won more than one - but memory is hazy). He was probably 35, and referred to TKD as a young man's game. Of course, don't tell my brother that (he started TKD in his mid-40's), but then my brother isn't trying to compete at an international level - he just wants to learn the art as best he can.


----------



## Danny T (Oct 24, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Competing at an amateur level. Which they do take pretty seriously.


Absolutely...however, they are not stepping into the ring vs a highly competent young person who's in their prime years as what was Mr. Young's point.


----------

